# Looking for a cheap acoustic



## RenegadeDave (May 10, 2010)

For anyone who might not have seen it, I'm also looking for acoustic music recommendations here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...oking-for-acoustic-music-recommendations.html

But here we get to talk about what a decent cheap acoustic guitar I could get. To put it on a scale of an electric, I'm looking for something that would be roughly the equivalent of say a Jackson DK2M. Something decent that plays well, has good craftsmanship, but isn't top of the line but you could easily live with it for years. 

That said from my limited experience with acoustic guitars, I know that I like a cutaway as opposed to a dreadnought, and I don't like round/plastic backed guitars like Ovations (they play well enough, but that round/plastic back keeps it sliding away from my body for whatever reason). 

So what are my options? I first ran to Rondo to see what they had, but was sad to see they didn't have anything that particularly blew my skirt up. 

Are there any off brands like Agile/Douglas etc in the acoustic world that make killer instruments for reasonable prices? Obviously a name brand isn't important to me. 

What are "desirable" features on an acoustic (type of nut, tuners, etc?)

I would like one that I could plug in as well, doesn't have to be a pure acoustic. 

My price range, so you know is something I can get for less than $400 used or new, I'm no stranger to used guitars. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dark_Matter (May 10, 2010)

Carvin's Cobalt series are good, and pretty cheap.

Carvin make great guitars.

Carvin.com - Cobalt Acoustic Guitars

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTRhmYZ0iPM


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 10, 2010)

Look into the Ibanez EW and EWC (if you're looking for a smaller body) series' of guitars. They're in your price range, have great construction, stellar fretwork (on all the models I've tried), have a unique look, and a fantastic electronics package. 

EW's:














EWC's:













Those all go for $400 new, and with free shipping from all the major retailers. I've seen used ones go for about $250 to $350 on CL and eBay.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (May 11, 2010)

+1 on the Ibanez EW's. I'm not much of an acoustic player, but I love those guitars. Excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 11, 2010)

If you don't mind a round composite bowl, you should be able to find a nice used Ovation


----------



## RenegadeDave (May 11, 2010)

AK DRAGON said:


> If you don't mind a round composite bowl, you should be able to find a nice used Ovation



Yeah Ovations really aren't my bag, that round plastic bowl I find to slip away from me when I play them.


----------



## Soopahmahn (May 11, 2010)

Seagull. Great value.


----------



## White Cluster (May 12, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> Seagull. Great value.




^^
Or the Breedlove Atlas series..Also Sigma by Martin and Crafter makes some nice cheaper acoustics.


----------



## RenegadeDave (May 24, 2010)

Alright guys, I've basically got it narrowed down now. I've sold a guitar I don't play too often and am nearly to the point where I can make a purchase in the next couple weeks. 

I'm leaning heavily toward a Carvin Cobalt 850T. I like the 850T as it's got Fishman electronics (which I hear are the tits, but I have no first hand experience with). It's got rosewood sides and back, spruce top, and a rosewood board. 

Carvin.com :: C850T

The other guitar I'm considering at about the same price point used is the Taylor 210CE. Also has rosewood back and sides, sitka spruce top (vs. "solid spruce"), the Taylor "expression system" which was a "new feature" on their 210 series a couple years ago when it used to have fishman so I gotta believe that it's not as good as the fishman system.

And basically I'm comparing a Korean guitar (Cobat/Carvin) vs. a Mexican guitar (210ce). New, the CE is more expensive, but I have to believe a good deal of that cash is tied up in the Taylor name. My sister has a 414ce and it's an awesome guitar, but it's also way more than I'm looking to spend (~750 USD). I like the ebony board on the taylors better but since the guitar will have to be mail ordered, I'm more comfortable with Carvin's customer support rather than a used Taylor off of ebay. 

Is there any reason to upgrade to the 980T model Cobalt? From what I can tell it's just bigger. I'm a big dude and could handle the larger body. Is it just a lot more volume with a bigger body? 

I like the single cut style vs. a full on dreadnought, but if I'm overlooking something, please let me know.


----------



## smakawhat (May 24, 2010)

Seagull S6...


----------



## RenegadeDave (May 31, 2010)

Jumped on a Carvin Cobalt 850T.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (May 31, 2010)

as you long as you get a solid wood top you'll typically get a nice tone


----------



## Jtizzle (Jun 11, 2010)

Yamaha C40 Durrrr


----------



## AliceAxe (Jun 22, 2010)

are there any low-cost 7 string acoustics? 

I'd realy love to have one, but all the ones I've come across are over a grand


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jun 22, 2010)

AliceAxe said:


> are there any low-cost 7 string acoustics?
> 
> I'd realy love to have one, but all the ones I've come across are over a grand



Look for a used Ibanez AJ307.


----------



## AliceAxe (Jun 22, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> Look for a used Ibanez AJ307.


 

thanks for the suggestion.. I can only find a few pics of these. They don't seem very common. Also the body is huge jumbo style too much for lil o me Im afraid


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jun 22, 2010)

Your odds of finding a non-jumbo or -dreadnaught 7-string acoustic under $1000 are... about non-existent  Just keep your eye on evilbay.


----------

